# Gas inboard for trolling



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking for a Tarpon boat, do I need a gas inboard/outboard or just inboard, I am confused? Does the exhaust need to terminate underwater or not? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Gas inboards are the first choice by those that have done it for a long time. Diesel inboards work pretty darned well too. You need to be able to control speed down to 1.5 knots, so plan on a trolling valve or a non fuel injected gas engine.

Keep in mind that it must be a straight shaft. Inboard/outboards have an underwater exhaust (bad) and the gears underwater (also bad).


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Good advice to avoid I/O transmissions. Z-Drive transmissions can also be a problem, which my buddy had on a Shamrock - known for being an excellent tarpon chaser too. I think he also reported issues with the wet exhaust riser, which rusted out and leaked very quickly. That's the kind of thing you want to avoid. Go with straight shafts if you can. 

All that said, anything will work, even a yak or a sailboat, long as you're having fun. Many hunt tarpon with a single outboard engine just fine, and will drift-fish if the noise seems to put the action off. I've fished for tarpon off a Zodiac dinghy with a 10 HP tiller motor and loved it.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a 23 Mako that needs to be put back together after dropping cylinder compression in one Jug due to a small leek in a bad manifold if anyones looking for such a boat ... PM me I might make someone a real deal...Straght shaft with trailer Tops and Towers T Top the works...Might be as simple as a stuck valve or compression ring....but for some reason ready to move on and my mechanic is having some issues and I dont trust anyone else to fix it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

warlock said:


> I have a 23 Mako that needs to be put back together after dropping cylinder compression in one Jug due to a small leek in a bad manifold if anyones looking for such a boat ... PM me I might make someone a real deal...Straght shaft with trailer Tops and Towers T Top the works...Might be as simple as a stuck valve or compression ring....but for some reason ready to move on and my mechanic is having some issues and I dont trust anyone else to fix it.


What motor? and where at? I have a Shamrock but would like a mako too.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Marine Power 350....Located Seabrook Texas...three year old picture...all I have post prior to heading out on a little vacation...wife does not come with the boat...1979/2002 rebuild and I have owned it for 13 years...I am either going to do it again or move on....but think its time to move on....its always seemed to raise fish and its a tank...


----------



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, it seems I may be moving to Houston/Pearland area. Warlock that is a nice boat!


----------



## foxtrot (Oct 24, 2012)

guillotm said:


> Well, it seems I may be moving to Houston/Pearland area. Warlock that is a nice boat!


x2! Very pretty boat.

Any outboard will do. Sure some are more tarpon friendly but get what you can afford and go from there. Happy Hunting!


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

Warlock, that Mako looks alright. When it was running good, what were the performance numbers with the current set-up
Cruise Speed, fuel burn ,etc.. How much fuel does she carry? What would you like to get for her?

Thanks,

Watts


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

warlock said:


> Marine Power 350....Located Seabrook Texas...three year old picture...all I have post prior to heading out on a little vacation...wife does not come with the boat...1979/2002 rebuild and I have owned it for 13 years...I am either going to do it again or move on....but think its time to move on....its always seemed to raise fish and its a tank...


Im interested also Id take a inboard anytime!


----------

